
Ants' defense strategy could lead to better email spam filters, biologist finds - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2015-04-ants-intruder-defense-strategy-email.html
======
SeanDav
This is interesting, but not particularly profound. Pretty much it says that
passing spam through multiple filters is more effective than passing spam
through a single, complex filter. This is a well known and well used
technique.

~~~
falcolas
I think the benefit could come from simplifying the AI modeling which
underlays most spam filters. Instead of having to incorporate lots of
statistics into one complex model, it could use a lot of simple models and
have a "tipping point". It would be easier to properly train multiple simple
models to identify spam/ham as opposed to one complex model.

